
Instacart price breakdown via in-store receipt comparison - endianswap
https://www.reddit.com/r/boston/comments/5xj47l/ever_what_instacart_is_really_charging_you_in/
======
DrScump
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13796302](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13796302)

90+ points, 85+ comments

